# [WEB]Quel est le meilleur langage ?

## Anthyme

Bonsoir !

Bon je sait il est impossible de répondre à cette question de maniere entiere !

Voici le contexte : je vais bientôt créer une société (site web d'e-learning) avec 2 colaborateurs et je suis résponsable de tout ce qui est technique (dev et admin).

Evidement l'OS supportant tout ça est un linux (debian).

En fait j'ai deja pas mal de connaissane en php Web, en Java client et python client et le début du developpement commencera dans 3/4 mois donc j'ai 3/4 mois pour me former a des nouvelles technologies et j'aimerai beaucoup me mettre au java Web ou python web mais j'hesite beaucoup entre les solutions ! alors je vous demande votre avi !

Sinon je ne c un probleme de le langage coté serveur mais il faudra supporter des flux audio et video... (mais a priori ca sera gérer avec un des logiciels de macromedia, même si j'aurai préféré le fairem moi même... a suivre ...)

(a la base je serai bien partie sur Zope mais le support de doc est leger...)

merci !!!

NB : Je suis encore etudiant en ecole d'info et le but est aussi de me skiller pour un future emploi

----------

## Bapt

moi je vote perl mais il n'y ait pas dans ta liste : en CGI ou mod_perl

sinon si tu veux un framework, tu as aussi catalyst, le RoR de perl  :Smile: 

----------

## Anthyme

J'aime pas perl ^^

J'aimerai bien pouvoir aprendre tout les langages mais c'est impossible d'etre bon partout !

Comme python et perl (et ruby) sont tres proche au niveau de leur utilisation et que je prefere coder en python et bien Exit les autres ^^

merci de ton point de vue quand même !

----------

## geekounet

Il manque Ruby On Rails dans la liste ^^

----------

## Anthyme

j'ai répondu au dessus pour ruby   :Wink: 

pour PHP 5 j'aurai du rajouter : "aucun enrichisment personnel" (car j en ai deja pas mal fais)

----------

## Oupsman

Y'a déjà des plates formes de elearning qui existent en PHP. Faudrait que je retrouve le nom ...

----------

## kwenspc

"PHP 5 ( pourquoi changer une équipe qui gagne ? )"

Pour quoi changer? parce que c'est de la m....?  ^^

J2EE pawa, y a pas photo, du moins pour les appli professionelle (du veritable objet, des libs super bien consrtruites). php c'est bien pour le ptit site ou le ptit blog. 

Bien evidemment cet opinion n'engage que moi, je ne coderais de toute manières plus jamais pour le web.

----------

## guilc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Y'a déjà des plates formes de elearning qui existent en PHP. Faudrait que je retrouve le nom ...

 

claroline ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Anthyme

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> "PHP 5 ( pourquoi changer une équipe qui gagne ? )"
> 
> Pour quoi changer? parce que c'est de la m....?  ^^
> 
> J2EE pawa, y a pas photo, du moins pour les appli professionelle (du veritable objet, des libs super bien consrtruites). php c'est bien pour le ptit site ou le ptit blog. 
> ...

 

merci de donner un sens a mon topic ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   "PHP 5 ( pourquoi changer une équipe qui gagne ? )"
> 
> Pour quoi changer? parce que c'est de la m....?  ^^
> 
> J2EE pawa, y a pas photo, du moins pour les appli professionelle (du veritable objet, des libs super bien consrtruites). php c'est bien pour le ptit site ou le ptit blog. 
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  ben oui un ptit post de contradiction ça fait pas de mal (j'ai un fort sens de la contradiction, je me contredis parfois même! bon ok ok je sors)

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai répondu "Java" pour la même raison que kwenspc. PHP c'est bien, les autres sont un peu "geek" (pourquoi pas aussi faire du cgi en C, bash, etc... ?).

L'avantage de Java est ses "beans", le fait que tu as des frameworks tout prêts, plein de librairies (ok, PHP aussi, mais pas autant que Java), et tu pourrais aussi faire des applets/applications Java sur les clients communiquant en natif Java avec ton serveur, ce qui est quand même aussi intéressant  :Smile: 

[TROLL]Pourquoi ne parle-t'on pas de .NET ?[/TROLL]

----------

## Anthyme

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'ai répondu "Java" pour la même raison que kwenspc. PHP c'est bien, les autres sont un peu "geek" (pourquoi pas aussi faire du cgi en C, bash, etc... ?).
> 
> L'avantage de Java est ses "beans", le fait que tu as des frameworks tout prêts, plein de librairies (ok, PHP aussi, mais pas autant que Java), et tu pourrais aussi faire des applets/applications Java sur les clients communiquant en natif Java avec ton serveur, ce qui est quand même aussi intéressant 

 

Bin python remplis egallement ces objectifs, ça m'ettonne de ne pas trouver plus de fan ici !

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> [TROLL]Pourquoi ne parle-t'on pas de .NET ?[/TROLL]

 

Pasque j'aime pas ca  :Evil or Very Mad:  et j'ai du mal a winer le framework .net   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ultrabug

mod_python !!!!!!!!!!

Souple, simple, puissant et efficace, que dire de plus  :Smile: 

----------

## Anthyme

super les 3 qui m'interressaient le plus sont à égalité   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

Pas d'adepte des autre framework python ?

----------

## Anthyme

pour ceux qui ont precisez mod_python, quel handler me cnseillez vous ? publisher, PSP ou un handler personalisé ?

----------

## Scullder

J'utilise PHP 4 et 5, tout d'abord pour une raison simple. J'ai commencé à programmer avec PHP parce que c'était le seul langage de script dispo chez les hébergeurs. 

Au début je codais surtout de la purée, mais avec le temps, je pense qu'on peut vraiment faire du code de qualité. 

Le modèle objet dispo avec PHP5 donne de nouvelles possibilités, et j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu un langage "à tout faire", même si c'et pas adapté pour tout.

Par soucis d'organisation, je préférerai importer des modules ou des classes, plutôt que d'avoir 3500 fonctions en désordre directement à ma disposition. Ok, java donne peut être plus de possibilités, n'empêche que c'est assez facile de trouver sur le net les classes dont on a besoin (ne serait-ce que dans pear, et pecl pour les extensions). 

PHP étant assez orienté web, les besoins ne sont pas les mêmes, mais je pense que ses fonctionnalités sont suffisantes pour le web (xml, accès aux différents types de bdd).

PHP n'est pas parfait, loin de là, quand je programme avec, j'ai très souvent l'impression de répéter ce que j'ai déjà fait avant. Par exemple, j'aurai bien besoin d'un système pour gérer plus facilement les formulaires, avec vérifications automatiques, etc.

En attendant, PHP ça "just works", c'est libre, il y a une communauté assez importante, c'est facile et accessible, c'est assez complet, c'est  beaucoup utilisé, et c'est la réalité.

----------

## Anthyme

Jolie Exposé !  :Smile: 

Tiens je viens d'etre (quasi) pris pour un stage JEE ^^ ça me fera au moins de l'experience dans ce domaine !

----------

